# Few quick questions..New to ATITool



## kstfo (Jul 1, 2005)

My question is about the actual overclocking process...I understand that the basic steps are as follows...

1. Find Max Core (I use a period of 2 hours with no errors as my stable point)
2. Set Core back to default, Find Max Mem
3. Combine both Max values and use Artifact Scanning

My other question is, When I use Artifact Scanning mode with both values overclocked, will they be adjusted in real time as in Find Max mode, or will the test simply stop if an artifact is detected?


----------



## Clock Master (Jul 6, 2005)

Well first you wan't to do the mem. Then the core. Scanning for artifacts does not touch the settings, however you can adjust them  while in progress. Move the slider to the desired frequency and hit set clock. This will adjust the frequency only if you hit set clock. You want to go down only a couple of mhz at a time, until you get zero artifacts for 10-15 min. 2 hours is just a little over kill, unless your case isn't vented well and builds it's peak temp in 2 hours. Really, I've found that you can have quite a few artifacts, say up to 10 pixels, and never see them in any game, even if your playing for 5 hours straight. I personally don't like to run my card like this but have just to see. ATI Tool is VERY sensitive to artifacting and will pick up ANY artifacts, even ones that can't be generated using the most demanding games titles.


----------

